# New order done for Square One. Will be in on Monday



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Ok, it's that time again. I did a nice sized order and have some cool stuff coming in. Here is a part of the list. It will be in on the 31st.


Tank raised cardinals
Sterbais
Rummy nose tetras
golden wonder killis
featherfin rainbows
emperor tetras
orange bee shrimp
irian red rainbows
Fan shrimp
Super Delta and Half Moon Bettas
Silver Hatchets
Starry Night shrimp
Milili Red Shrimp
Cardinal Shrimp
Longfin White Clouds
Amano Shrimp

I'll be doing up the prices tonight. Again, it will all depend on the shipping costs and losses.

Thanks,
Brent.


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

This post should be move to the MARKET discussion. This is the Marine section lol


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Brent,
When are you doing the African Cichlid order? I'm still looking for a male Lithobates.
--
Paul


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I would be interested in how big the golden wonder killis are when they come in

Thanks


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

Did you end up getting the moss?


----------



## moose113 (Nov 17, 2010)

Are a lot of bettas coming in? I'm wondering what the selection will be like.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Good job, buddy!
Brent, what time you will be in the store on Monday?


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

moose113 said:


> Are a lot of bettas coming in? I'm wondering what the selection will be like.


I have 150 of them coming in, so there should be plenty of colours.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Good job, buddy!
> Brent, what time you will be in the store on Monday?


I'm going to be in first thing in the morning but the order may not be here untill noon or so. I'll post the moment they're in the tanks and I have the prices.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

how many cardinal shrimps did you order?
thanks
dp


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

dp12345 said:


> how many cardinal shrimps did you order?
> thanks
> dp


I ordered 50 of each type but I'll have to wait and see what makes it in alive.


----------



## RebeccaV (Dec 30, 2010)

Do you know how much the halfmoon bettas will be? I'm sending my boyfriend there on Tuesday to hopefully pick up a few!


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

RebeccaV said:


> Do you know how much the halfmoon bettas will be? I'm sending my boyfriend there on Tuesday to hopefully pick up a few!


The Half Moons will be $12.88, the Super Deltas are $9.99

Brent.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

what are your working days bro? i might come and visit today, or anytime this week


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> what are your working days bro? i might come and visit today, or anytime this week


I work Sunday to Thursdays. Suday is open till close and Mon - Thurs are 12:30 to 9:00


----------

